# What makes you cry?



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

*What makes you cry/shed manly tears?*

When I saw this short for the first time, I got really choked-up.

What makes you cry/shed manly tears?

Since this is a furry forum, sarcastic replies are obviously welcome.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 5, 2012)

Mmm, everything? I'm a mess. 
Not for things that matter or things I can change. I would have been sulking all day because of this "unfair" thing but I decide there's better things to think about. Like what kind of furry porn I should draw tonight.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

Hearing, "put on your headphones and whatever you hear don't come out of your room" cause I know what is going to happen and that I couldn't do anything to stop it and I knew full well what was happening and that I was being blamed for why it was happening.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

@DragonFU
Dilemmas, dilemmas.

@CannonFodder
That freakin' sucks, dude.  It seems like every other person I talk to has major issues with their parents.  =[


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2012)

Replies to my posts I laugh so hard I cry. Also getting kicked in the nuts hurts really bad so yeah I might cry a little when that happend OK


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Does running out of cigs make you cry, Lyxen?


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 5, 2012)

CannonFodder serious? How much longer until you're moved out?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 5, 2012)

Last night's episode of Walking Dead made my eyes watery.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't cry. I only shed man tears.
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ManlyTears


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't cry. I only shed man tears.
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ManlyTears



OP fix'd.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Does running out of cigs make you cry, Lyxen?



yes i cry, i sit and cry and cry and cry until all the nicotene is shed from my body. then i chew a stick of gum


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 5, 2012)

CF needs to get her parents by the balls. Nothing sets them straight like knowing their kid could be their ruination. It also helps to have a psychological grip over them so you can bully them into line with guilt and shame.

Sounds cruel but I mean, you know the alternative.

Anyway, this song gets me. Especially Geddy's bass line.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 5, 2012)

The fact that I can never wake up one day as a guy.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 5, 2012)

Reagan era actions movies. Anything with guns, tits, and explosions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @CannonFodder
> That freakin' sucks, dude.  It seems like every other person I talk to has major issues with their parents.  =[


The ten years of this did teach me important things though.  That despair and pain are a important part of what it means to be alive and that so long as you've felt true pain you can empathize with other's easily.  Sure you may not have ever experienced it first hand, but you can still know how they feel and that it's okay to share your pain with others.  It does NOT matter if they break down crying in your arms in front of everyone so long as they know you are there for them and that to betray their trust no matter how logical or rational or how you rationalize it you are fundamentally corrupting your friendship with them and the damage you are doing no matter how right you are will never be made right.  It also taught me that logic and reason are not the end all be all answer to everything and that sometimes you do need to be illogical and emotional to help others that you truly do care for.

There's a definite downside to how it taught me how to be so loyal and caring to others is that a sick corrupted part of me says that it's better to teach others pain so that they know just how precious the life they waste is and that is where my borderline psychopathy comes from.  So far my ability to empathize with others keeps me from doing so.  IF I was logical or rational in any sense I would without a doubt be in prison.

Tl:dr; psychological or physical pain is a crucial part in being human and that sometimes logic isn't the answer to your problems.


DragonFU said:


> CannonFodder serious? How much longer until you're moved out?


I moved out two years ago.  It's just being not allowed out of your room for ten years, except for school or when you're alone at home, and constantly being the source of a sick sadistic bastard's amusement to constantly come up with new fun ways of situations to make it seem like it's all your fault really really fucks with your head.  I'm much better than I was two years ago though.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 5, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't be able to tell you, my moods are strange and irregular, sometimes I can cry about something relatively small while something really sad or painful won't affect me at all.. I don't cry often and pretty much only to myself if I do, I'll admit that I want to appear strong towards the people in my environment and so far it seems that's how they perceive me. It's not like I suddenly collapse and cry my eyeballs out when I'm alone, but I do find myself being more sensitive then.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 5, 2012)

> It does NOT matter if they break down crying in your arms in front of everyone so long as they know you are there for them and that to betray their trust no matter how logical or rational or how you rationalize it you are fundamentally corrupting your friendship with them and the damage you are doing no matter how right you are will never be made right.



Gooby pls.

Seriously though, experiencing long term pain doesn't make you sympathetic. It makes you a mean son of a bitch.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Gooby pls.
> 
> Seriously though, experiencing long term pain doesn't make you sympathetic. It makes you a mean son of a bitch.


It depends on the person.  Some people learn from pain to better themselves, whereas some people like you said become a mean son of a bitch.  I'm both at the same time.


----------



## Lantern (Nov 5, 2012)

I was gonna post some smart-ass comment, but then I read CF's posts and all my will to be clever was seeped out of me. Brb slitting wrists.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 5, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Gooby pls.
> 
> Seriously though, experiencing long term pain doesn't make you sympathetic. It makes you a mean son of a bitch.



Before this turns into a dramafest, some people get more sympathetic and some turn into dickheads. Both are normal.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

CannonFodder, thank you, your post really made me think.

I'll be the first to admit that I'm sheltered and naive.  My relationship with my parents is good, I've always had a safety-net, and I've hardly ever had to cope with betrayal.  I didn't even have to put up with school, since I was home-schooled.

I now go to a college where there are some very rough individuals.  I sometimes overhear them complaining about people who are pampered and lack life-skills, and I feel squeamish because I know I fit the bill almost exactly.  It's a very strange feeling.  I feel bad because I _haven't _suffered, and then I feel worse, because I know I have no right to complain.

Hell, I feel nervous about making this post.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 5, 2012)

Thinking about coming out... makes me cry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

Lantern said:


> I was gonna post some smart-ass comment, but then I read CF's posts and all my will to be clever was seeped out of me. Brb slitting wrists.


Shit that's nothing.  I found out recently the reason why my sister hates me is because when my sister was raped by my ex-stepdad he put it in her head that it was my fault just to get his jollies laughing at making her hate me.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 5, 2012)

Movies about the human experience, tragedies, dying.   

Lots of sadness out there!


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

@CF
Holy shit...


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> CannonFodder, thank you, your post really made me think.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I'm sheltered and naive.  My relationship with my parents is good, I've always had a safety-net, and I've hardly ever had to cope with betrayal.  I didn't even have to put up with school, since I was home-schooled.
> 
> ...



Like a dog lying in the corner, they'll bite you and never warn you, look out, they'll tear your insides out.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 5, 2012)

@Kixu I feel like the tragedies that happen in my life are like trophies, that they give my words weight, that they make me better than other people. It makes me unable to stand listening to a friend "whining" about how his girlfriend left him after 4 years. I'm a borderline now, but I couldn't be more apathetic about all the crap that happened in the past. I don't care about any of it but I have these empty trophies to fill my ego with. 

Maybe that's some insight as to how those people think and feel. Pain is pain no matter who you are and what you've been through, same with no matter how much money and friends you have. It's just different levels of tolerance. I just mean, don't let them intimidate you. Humanity should want for us to not have to experience suffering like that and so far you're an outcome of that.


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2012)

I sometimes shed a tear hearing overly emotional things, such as in shows or games.

And sometimes when I hear people in overly terrible situations, like CF's.


----------



## dingozipper (Nov 5, 2012)

Mace.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you, Dingozipper, for lightening the mood.


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Thank you, Dingozipper, for lightening the mood.



To be fair, you _did _ask what makes us cry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

dingozipper said:


> Mace.


That stuff hurts.  What's worse is some people don't know some mace brands are combustible and carry it around with a tazer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2012)

Surprisingly I actually don't cry very often, at all. I'm in a lot of foul moods and I go through shit, but I mostly just get notably pissed off. When talking to others one-on-one about utterly horrible bad things I get choked up. When I actually cry, it often involves me being very drunk and I just do it cos I feel like doing so for a minute or two then I just play some games or grab munchies. I can't really remember the last time I had a teary moment as it was aaaaaaages ago, but I think it was actually more happy than it was sad.

hm


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 5, 2012)

knowing there is nothing i can do to help the ones i care about and being heart broken < 3


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 5, 2012)

DragonFU said:


> @Kixu I feel like the tragedies that happen in my life are like trophies, that they give my words weight, that they make me better than other people. It makes me unable to stand listening to a friend "whining" about how his girlfriend left him after 4 years. I'm a borderline now, but I couldn't be more apathetic about all the crap that happened in the past. I don't care about any of it but I have these empty trophies to fill my ego with.
> 
> Maybe that's some insight as to how those people think and feel. Pain is pain no matter who you are and what you've been through, same with no matter how much money and friends you have. It's just different levels of tolerance. I just mean, don't let them intimidate you. Humanity should want for us to not have to experience suffering like that and so far you're an outcome of that.



Pain is indeed relative. Being forced to watch your father every day, breaking down physically and mentally into a hollow shell of a man over a decade of disability and financial crisis, watching your mother struggle to shoulder the burden as she succumbs to her own problems, that stuff would destroy most people at the college I'm at. Let alone watching your dad overcome opioid withdraw. And forget CF's situation, that's some inner city Richmond shit right there. Losing a girlfriend is a bummer but it wouldn't emotionally cripple me like it would some kid who's never had to wonder why the only people in their life that ever unconditionally loved you are threatening to kick you out over $300.

CF learned to deal with hers by being more empathetic I guess. I haven't noticed her being a hardass. I carry too much resentment for that and get a little giddy when I see those privileged kids cut down to size.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

The fact one day, I might get a prostate examination.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 5, 2012)

[yt]wd0ol25uUVU[/yt]

[yt]gcdnf0Ckxmc[/yt]

[yt]BkhC_j7gWzs[/yt]


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome stuff, JesusFish, but next time, please post links instead of embedding.

BRB, gonna go watch United 93.  I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Awesome stuff, JesusFish, but next time, please post links instead of embedding.
> 
> BRB, gonna go watch United 93.  I've never seen that movie.



I personally prefer it when people embed rather than post links.

It's the auto-play I hate.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I personally prefer it when people embed rather than post links.
> 
> It's the auto-play I hate.



The trouble is, when a bunch of videos get embedded in a thread, it can slow down the browser, especially for people using old computers.


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2012)

normally only when life's getting me down and I'm very drunk at the same time. otherwise i tend to get angery

however i wept like a baby when i had to have one of my cats put down. i had had that cat for 17 years and he was about the only constant in my life. I held him while the vet did the deed, which only made me more upset but a least it made it easier for him.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> The trouble is, when a bunch of videos get embedded in a thread, it can slow down the browser, especially for people using old computers.



People who complain about others because of their shitty old computers make me cry.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 5, 2012)

Boromir's death in Fellowship of The Ring.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 5, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me realize that the last time I properly cried was when the family dog was put down quite some years ago, you always tell yourself that it will happen some day but even if you try to prepare for it, you never will be fully ready for when the day arrives.


----------



## Kitzoo (Nov 5, 2012)

My little dashie, onions, kittens dying,


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Really, anything that triggers a strong emotional response, positive or negative. Most often, it's something that's either really funny, or really sad. I used to be an emotional wreck though, but I grew out of it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 5, 2012)

Tear gas :B


----------



## DurkHusky (Nov 5, 2012)

There are a lot of things that can make me cry. Well, a lot but few things do. (bearing in mind that I didn't cry when some of my closest family passed away) But... eternity makes me cry.  Movies, shows, anything that involves someone being deserted, being completely alone, they all trigger my over-analyzing mind in thinking about the possibility of eternity; regardless of religion. just... that unnatural fear I have knocks me off of ANY stronghold I have >.>


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2012)

I take a lot of time to start crying, so it's hard for a single event to suddenly make me start crying. If, on the other hand, I spend a long time thinking about something, I might end up crying without any notable outside input... which is kind of awkward. 

There have been times where I've basically just made up a horribly depressing story in my head, then started crying about it. Other times it's pretty much just because I'm depressed, once again completely independent of what's going on around me. Fortunately I'm more of a *sniff* [/singlemanlytear] crier than a BAAWWWWWWer, but it can still be kind of awkward. If anyone asks why I'm crying I have absolutely no good answer to give them. I know they're expecting an answer like "my dog died" so they can give me a hug and we can have a normal human interaction. "I was just thinking about what a horrible human being I am" or "I just made up a story. It was fucking sad." might be a bit off-putting. 

Doesn't help that 90% of the time I feel happy after I cry, so I would sound really enthusiastic in explaining why I was just weeping out of nowhere.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> There have been times where I've basically just made up a horribly depressing story in my head, then started crying about it.



Good to know I'm not the only person who does this!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2012)

I cried when I saw my grandfather (WW2 veteran) crying at the end of Saving Private Ryan and watched him say "They were just kids and they wanted to go home like the rest of us." I also cried when I held his hand as he died from skin cancer.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 5, 2012)

To be honest, I haven't cried in over 4 years. It's not a matter of me being emotionally dead or anything, but it's a matter of me actually forgetting how to cry. I still feel the pain and incredible sorrow you get when you DO cry, but for me I have no choice but to bottle it up until I figure out how the fuck I can cry again. 

But I guess the _last _thing that made me cry was me finding out that my 2nd best friend threw himself in front of traffic. At his funeral, he didn't even have an open casket. After that, I can't recall another where I cried.


----------



## Markov (Nov 5, 2012)

*NOTHING MAKE SOVIET MAN WEEP EXCEPT FOR FAILURE OF CITIZENS TO WORK HARD FOR GOOD OF STATE. *


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2012)

Markov said:


> *NOTHING MAKE SOVIET MAN WEEP EXCEPT FOR FAILURE OF CITIZENS TO WORK HARD FOR GOOD OF STATE. *




what about Lenin's death?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's see, 
romantic movies, candle lit dinners, long walks on the beach, playful kittens, and fine wine.


----------



## good_shepherd (Nov 5, 2012)

Short list:
1) Being a pallbearer at a funeral.  I try my best to stay composed but it is really pretty damn hard.  I need to stay really focused.
2) Ghost chilies
3) Really sad moments in films.  By really sad films I'm talking about things like Taking Chance.  Only 90 minutes long, but I can only stay together for the first 30 minutes.  I'm almost convinced that if you don't shed at least one tear during that you're not human.


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> playful kittens



Hello there. c:


----------



## Smart Dragon (Nov 5, 2012)

1) Titanic, and ANY sad love stort, really. (I dunno why, but I've been that way ever since we got back together.)

2) Evil oreos.

3) The number thr- OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 5, 2012)

There are many things that can make me cry. Like thinking about how my hometown would look like in a few years from now or people cutting really old trees down.

Sometimes I cry just because. It felt good afterwards.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 5, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> Sometimes I cry just because. It felt good afterwards.



I do that sometimes too.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't cry.

Well, sometimes I cry really hard in dreams, but I never cry outside of them. I hold all that shit in in hopes of a super special brain tumor that will perhaps push really hard on the pleasure parts of my brain for crazy bliss before I turn into a corpse.

Or something.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Good to know I'm not the only person who does this!



Same here. I've actually written a couple of these as scenes in books. This took all day for one...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 6, 2012)

Deep sadness. Like losing a pet. Because that pet was always loyal to you and loved you regardless of anything else in the world. And to lose that just hurts more than anything else in the world.


----------



## Yago (Nov 6, 2012)

When I  am extremely pissed, I often cry as an involuntary reflex.

As for crying otherwise -- I don't. 

Exceptions for every rule, though...but we're not going there.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Nov 6, 2012)

The beginning of UP with the couple growing up together, being disappointed they can't start a family, growing old, old woman dies, and old man is alone. Made me wanna bawl like a baby.


----------



## Justingeocerlin (Nov 6, 2012)

I only cry when Manchester united loses a game because I am a diehard fan of Manchester united.


----------



## Markov (Nov 6, 2012)

badlands said:


> what about Lenin's death?



*MARKOV WAS NOT BORN DURING TIME OF SUPREME REVOLUTIONARY LENINS LIFE, BUT GRANDPAPA RECALLS PERFECTLY. GRANDPAPA WAS LITTLE BOY, AND BEGAN SHEDDING LITTLE BOY TEARS FOR DEATH OF LENIN. GRANDPAPAS PAPA TOLD HIM NOT TO CRY, BUT TO USE THAT EMOTION TO MAKE GREAT HARVEST OF TURNIPS. THROUGH HARD WORK HE SAYS, THOSE TURNIPS FED THEM FOR TWO WINTERS. *


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2012)

Unexpected kindness. Every. Fucking. time.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 6, 2012)

The opening to Up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2012)

The end of Gran Torino.


----------



## Eidhad Lynsth (Nov 6, 2012)

Sometimes, you cry so hard that you never cry again until you find the next thing so painful, so dramatic, so harmful mentally and physically and that is when I will cry. Sometimes, it is when you see people dying infront of you and you are afraid, or times when you just dont know what to do and you are just all alone that you cry. You cry because of fear. Fear overcomes us like darkness or light. It travels fast into our bodies, our feelings but comes out very quickly.  Sometimes we cry because of the fate of others or their deaths like those children in Africa who die of starvation or lack of water. This is the Anthropomorphic/Human condition. We cry because we have feelings. We cry because some people would do things for their country not because they are brave nor confident. But because we can. There is no values in life nor motivation. It is just the conditions all of us face. I have never said anything like this before in my life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2012)

Not much anymore. When I do it is usually selfish things like thinking about how eventually I'm going to die or that I don't have any friends. 

I'm largely desensitised to most of everything else, since adolescence my capacity to feel empathy has decreased significantly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2012)

I usually only ever cry when I'm having panic attacks, which have been getting progressively more frequent since I've adopted this nihilistic mindset.

My brain sucks.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Nov 9, 2012)

Pretty much everything ever that could make someone cry, including for no reason, but only about 30%-50% of the time.  I'm a huge crybaby but it's kind of random.
Most often it's emotional moments in rps though.
*Sigh* I really need to get a life.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Everything, and sometimes nothing. :c Stupid shit too. Pretty much ANY movie with horses in it. I don't particularly care for horses, but watching them run all majestically and stuff for some reason turns me into a blubbering mess. It's retarded. The movie Spirit, for example.. or Black Beauty. D: Happy songs, childhood memories, anything to do with my past, thinking I'm not good enough, depression, etc. Yeah.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess the last time I cried was 2 years ago when one of my close High School friends set himself on fire in the school parking lot and walked around the school as all of his flesh burned and melted right off of his body. I saw him burning and I didn't know what to do because he was so badly burned. The fire department arrived within 2 minutes after school police put him out and had him transported to the national burn unit hospital in Augusta where he went into a coma and later died. I was pretty torn up for a while after I saw this and so was everybody else who saw it. But what was worse was being at the funeral watching his parents. They said he was going through some pretty hard emotional times, but he never reached out and told anybody. I thought he was fine because the day before, we were having fun and talking about music at lunch. Now I only wish that he came and talked to me that day. At his funeral he didn't get an open casket because it was that bad. 

Anyways, that is the last time I cried.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Saylor said:


> I guess the last time I cried was 2 years ago when one of my close High School friends set himself on fire in the school parking lot and walked around the school as all of his flesh burned and melted right off of his body. I saw him burning and I didn't know what to do because he was so badly burned. The fire department arrived within 2 minutes after school police put him out and had him transported to the national burn unit hospital in Augusta where he went into a coma and later died. I was pretty torn up for a while after I saw this and so was everybody else who saw it. But what was worse was being at the funeral watching his parents. They said he was going through some pretty hard emotional times, but he never reached out and told anybody. I thought he was fine because the day before, we were having fun and talking about music at lunch. Now I only wish that he came and talked to me that day. At his funeral he didn't get an open casket because it was that bad.
> 
> Anyways, that is the last time I cried.



What.. the.. fuck.

._.

Why?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 9, 2012)

SugarMental said:


> What.. the.. fuck.
> 
> ._.
> 
> Why?



If you're asking why he set himself on fire, then I couldn't tell you because I don't know much more than what his parents told me. I can tell you that he had some self esteem issues and that he was on anti-depressants, but I don't know why he set himself on fire. I'm still torn up from that day.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Saylor said:


> If you're asking why he set himself on fire, then I couldn't tell you because I don't know much more than what his parents told me. I can tell you that he had some self esteem issues and that he was on anti-depressants, but I don't know why he set himself on fire. I'm still torn up from that day.


I can only imagine. :/ Have you sought counselling, or someone to talk to? Generally they set stuff like that up for students when something that horrible happens. It helps some. :c


----------



## Saylor (Nov 9, 2012)

SugarMental said:


> I can only imagine. :/ Have you sought counselling, or someone to talk to? Generally they set stuff like that up for students when something that horrible happens. It helps some. :c



I did for a while, but I felt like it wasn't really going anywhere, so I stopped going. Besides it isn't really that bad unless somebody brings it back up again making me remember it. So as bad as it sounds, I decided to block that day of my life out and pretend like it never happened, even though I lost a very close friend that day. :'(


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Saylor said:


> I did for a while, but I felt like it wasn't really going anywhere, so I stopped going. Besides it isn't really that bad unless somebody brings it back up again.


I suppose. Though with a trigger like that.. it would serve better in my opinion to lessen it as much as possible. It usually takes several tries before finding a counselor/psychiatrist you trust, or feel comfortable with enough to get anywhere. If it's not a problem though, that's understandable. I just can't imagine something that terrible. ><


----------



## Saiko (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn... I was going to say almost breaking up with my bf today, but Saylor I think you kinda topped me to say the least... I really don't have any way to respond to that... ;_;


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this sums it up:
[yt]kJ5k8JZiWnY[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's see...

Really emotional moments in music, books, TV and video games often get me tearing up, but never full-on crying. Once I even shed some tears because I was shocked at how absolutely brutal a song was.

Real crying is usually related to anything that reminds me of my previously close relationship with my dad and to a lesser extent the rest of my family.
I actually don't believe I've cried in at least a year now...
Luckily I haven't had to deal with people very close to me dying, but recently there's been a fair few deaths of people that I knew, at school and just the atmosphere of the funerals were enough to make me cry a little.

Oh, and an important point I want to say in response to Saiko's post: NEVER TRIVIALIZE YOUR OWN PROBLEMS BASED ON SOMEONE ELSE'S EXPERIENCES. 
Your feelings are always valid.

There's a lot of excellent replies here...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2012)

SERIOUS POST:I lack the capacity to most of the time due to conditioning I went through to suppress negative emotions because too many depended on me in my youth. The only times I can cry is when I completely break down. Which is rare.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 9, 2012)

People being wrong on the internet.

And Marley and Me.


----------



## Eidhad Lynsth (Nov 9, 2012)

alacenroute said:


> I usually cry when I cut onions while cooking


That makes alot of sense


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 9, 2012)

being lonely ;~;


----------



## Lantern (Nov 9, 2012)

The last episode of The Walking Dead. Mostly Rick's reaction. Had me blubbering like an idiot.


----------



## burakki (Nov 9, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> being lonely ;~;



*hugs*

It's ok. I've been dealing with that for a bit now, although it's improving slightly. Just try to be more optimistic and think about ways you can talk to more people. Not sure of your situation, but there's always people here to talk.


----------



## Mazeburn (Nov 9, 2012)

I almost never cry in movies, but more recently... Any vaguely realistic hospital scenes, especially anything in an ICU. I can't even watch House. >___> Heck, even the tiny scenes in Dark Knight Rises in the hospital get me. D: Aaah.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 9, 2012)

Mazeburn said:


> I almost never cry in movies, but more recently... Any vaguely realistic hospital scenes, especially anything in an ICU. I can't even watch House. >___> Heck, even the tiny scenes in Dark Knight Rises in the hospital get me. D: Aaah.



I have one word for you:

Scrubs.


----------



## Makarov (Nov 9, 2012)

Not many forms of make  made me cry. The exceptions I can really think of being the end of Band of Brothers (when Winters gives his speech), Toy Story 3's ending, and the song War was in Color by Carbon Leaf.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

Sad things!


----------



## BabyBoo (Nov 13, 2012)

My first boyfriend cheated on me a lot, though that relationship took more than 4 years longer I couldnâ€™t identify what kind of person he is. However, our relationship is broken because of a girl, that memory is still crying myself.


----------



## JoeX (Nov 28, 2012)

My friend's farts. No, but when Donna and the Doctor parted ways at the end of Doctor Who, I cried. The death of my dog and cat made me so damn sad. Whenever my mom yells at me, I cry and she don't give two fucks.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe this is odd but I tend to cry more at beautiful things than sad things. Random things will strike me with beauty and I'll tear up, but sad movies and such just wash over me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 28, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Reading this thread makes me realize that the last time I properly cried was when the family dog was put down quite some years ago, you always tell yourself that it will happen some day but even if you try to prepare for it, you never will be fully ready for when the day arrives.



One of the saddest days in my life was when my dog was dying, but one of the happiest moments was when I accompanied my mom to the vet. 

I cried, but I was happy that, for a few moments, our dog stopped feeling pain, after weeks of organ failure.


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 29, 2012)

Used to have breakdowns all the time as a kid; Understanding And Dealing With People was just too hard at times, especially if they never give you a chance to organize your thoughts! I figured stuff out over time, though, and now it almost never happens. Ho-ray.


----------



## BronyHybrid (Nov 29, 2012)

Nothing really makes me cry, actually. I've become kind of... numb to deaths in the family, after we've had about 10 of them (7 I was very close to). I cried at the first few... but after a while well... you just stop crying, and almost become used to it. Sure, I miss them, but it doesn't really make me upset anymore. 

However, some things that made me cry was the ending of Halo 4, Marley and Me, My little Dashie (god damn it ;-; ), some Doctor Who episodes (those can get real emotional), and Iron Giant (that movie had me in tears as a kid, and I'm getting choked up right now just thinking about it).

Is it wrong that I cry over this stuff, but when I have a death in my family I treat it almost as an inconvenience rather then a real, serious loss? Sure I miss them, but it doesn't mean I should feel numb, right? I know I said before that you kind of get used to it, and thats why you stop crying, but... part of me feels like I should still be crying when someone in my family dies. I don't know if there is something wrong with me or what...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2012)

BronyHybrid said:


> some Doctor Who episodes (those can get real emotional),


Like how when 10 was regenerating and said, "I don't want to go"?


----------



## BronyHybrid (Nov 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Like how when 10 was regenerating and said, "I don't want to go"?


Dear god yes, a few tears went down my cheek... or when Rose had to go... god damn ;-; (I personally liked Rose). In video games... the bad ending of Dishonored.... and the good ending, because the good ending was so... beautiful. The music, the last cut scene they used, the narrator's lines... all mixed together made me shed some happy tears ;w; (if you never played Dishonored well... play it. It's a very nice game :3.)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 29, 2012)

Onions, yup.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 10, 2013)

Michael Clarke Duncan's performance in "The Green Mile".


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

*Dancer in The Dark*


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

People that continue to necro threads.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

Long periods of impotent rage.


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2013)

This thread continuing to exist makes me cry.


----------



## LogiwizJaeson (Sep 13, 2013)

My boyfriend can make sad and tears for me. Because if he blames me, I'm going to really upset.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2013)

When I fear I won't be able to accomplish what I want and everything I've been working for becomes a waste of time. :/ (just the fear of it that creeps up on my sometimes when triggered, this is why I tend to stay confident)

Feeling utterly useless and replaceable. :/ 

The Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games. If I don't cry on the latest one (I need to beat that thing ), I'm going to be mad. 

Also, one of the new dog food commercials makes me tear up. Screw you commercial! You're not even a good brand! :K


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 13, 2013)

Necrosis makes me cry.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

When angels deserve to *DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Namba (Sep 13, 2013)

Large bowls of freshly cut onions make me cry.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm a big manly man. I'm not scared of anything and I'm an emotionless bastard. With that said, *EVERYTHING MAKES ME FUCKING CRY*!!!

I'm one of those dumb people that thinks crying is healthy, and when something gets to me, I take off my cowboy hat, holster my gun, curl up, and just cry for days.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 13, 2013)

People that won't stop necroing threads make me cry.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 13, 2013)

I bawled my eyes out at the end of _Tarka the Otter_. 




BronyHybrid said:


> Dear god yes, a few tears went down my cheek... or when Rose had to go... god damn ;-; (I personally liked Rose). In video games... the bad ending of Dishonored.... and the good ending, because the good ending was so... beautiful. The music, the last cut scene they used, the narrator's lines... all mixed together made me shed some happy tears ;w; (if you never played Dishonored well... play it. It's a very nice game :3.)



I know I'm almost a year late, but... Christopher Eccleston had a _far_ better regeneration scene than Tennant. The Ninth Doctor is woefully underrated sometimes.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

I cry whenever I get drunk.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 13, 2013)

Nothing as my heart is black like my soul. #lifeispain

Also the obligatory OMGZ NECRO WTFASHDGAHDG!!!11 Since I guess a thread being old makes it the worst thing ever despite the topic itself being completely valid.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 13, 2013)

When I realize how alone I am, and that people actively avoid me... #fwp :'c Oh, sad soundtracks too, Armageddon's OST is a killa


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

The ending to most Zelda games.


----------



## Machine (Sep 13, 2013)

Cutting onions.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 13, 2013)

Every.

Metal Gear Game.

Ever.

I need to man up. :c


----------



## Symlus (Sep 13, 2013)

IRL Death. And stress combined with depression. 



Umbra.Exe said:


> Every.
> 
> Metal Gear Game.
> 
> ...


You're pathetic. :V


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 13, 2013)

The end of 1984 brought a wee tear to my eye.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 13, 2013)

When Mufasa dies in the Lion King. IT STILL HURTS...


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 13, 2013)

Seeing all these movie references makes me want to know if there are any films that would trigger a similar emotional response from me. I just don't really experience any fear or sadness from watching films. All I can do is either laugh or think 'This is awesome'.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 13, 2013)

season finales of my favorite shows.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 20, 2013)

Anime.


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

Most furries, for our human race.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What makes you cry/shed manly tears?*

unfortunately I haven't cried in a long time(no sarcasm), and its worried me. I've definitely felt sad about many instances, but only once (many years ago) have a been pushed to the point of real tears.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't cry when people can see. 

Last time I cried? Well, I was reading Gakuen Alice. >////<


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 20, 2013)

Letting someone I love down.


----------



## septango (Sep 20, 2013)

realizing I may never be free of my depression


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 20, 2013)

When people find resolve after being thrown the hand of defeat and they keep fighting.

Also, thinking about the possability that my cat, which is supposed to be fixed, is pregnant.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Sep 21, 2013)

Onions. They make me cry. I guess that really isn't crying as much as making my eyes water and burn.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 21, 2013)

That film "War Horse" did a pretty good job at jerking the heart strings.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 21, 2013)

Hearing news about kids dying, or anything bad involving kids is excruciating.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 21, 2013)

Animal abuse. Particularly with equine. first I cry, then I get pissed and want to abuse the abusers....


----------



## Lisko (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't cry anymore, unless I completely break down. Then I just cry for hours.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2013)

The ending of The Butterfly Effect.

Every. Fucking. Time.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 21, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> The ending of The Butterfly Effect.
> 
> Every. Fucking. Time.



Which ending, there where two of them. If its then one I'm thinking of then yes, that ending is very sad.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 22, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Which ending, there where two of them. If its then one I'm thinking of then yes, that ending is very sad.



I'm thinking of the one where he stopped but kept on walking. But I'm aware that there's several endings.

Now while I'm thinking about it... time to go bawl my eyes out in the corner.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2013)

Pepper spray. Cried every time.


----------



## HybridTiger (Sep 22, 2013)

That pretty much depends, how serious is this question :3 
Like death serious or just "meh" serious


----------



## Inpw (Sep 22, 2013)

Getting kicked in the nutsack.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2013)

HybridTiger said:


> That pretty much depends, how serious is this question :3
> Like death serious or just "meh" serious


Hey! Pepper spray is an emotional ordeal! :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 22, 2013)

The occasional tear will come to my eye when I hear a patriotic Toby Keith song, see a dead dog on the side of the road, or stab myself with razor sharp galvanized metal shrapnel at work.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 22, 2013)

Getting the nose pierced.

And then whacking it on something before it's healed.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 22, 2013)

Worry about uncertainty, one that can send me down a emotional shitter if it turns out unfavourable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

http://loudlooppress.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/hospice-by-the-antlers_5u1ixuvpkb4x_full.jpg

/thread



AlexxxLupo said:


> Getting the nose pierced.
> 
> And then whacking it on something before it's healed.



This is a thing that happens more than once?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2013)

Emotions.
Plucking my eyebrows, accidentally stabbing my eyes with liner pencils, or just basically fucking around with anything around my general eye area.
Being poor.
Stress.
Being like the worst kind of pissed off.
Emotions.


----------



## Wither (Sep 22, 2013)

Cuddly moments because I'm a pussy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

Wither said:


> Cuddly moments because I'm a pussy.



What seriously?

That's fucking adorable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2013)

There's quite a lot of things that make me miserable and sad, but I think now that there's very few things that make me outright cry.

Aside from easy shit like physical pain or someone dying.

So yeah, it's kinda hard to pin down. Sometimes its more happy things that make me well up a bit.


----------



## whiteskunk (Sep 23, 2013)

Bidding people up making them spend more on something I really don't want to win the auction at ebay. Oh wait, that makes me laugh. Sorry my bad.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 23, 2013)

Getting bird poop in my eye.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 23, 2013)

Everytime a dog dies in a movie. Also the NBC drama Parenthood has made me cry more than a few times.


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 23, 2013)

Since the uh  incident ( I don't accept the idea it was a stroke) almost anything emotional.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Everytime a dog dies in a movie.



Every time a CAT dies in a movie.

Seriously, they should have a disclaimer for that shit at the beginnings of movies.

"This film contains strong language, adult situations, and a cat dies"


----------



## Cuukie (Sep 24, 2013)

you should see my favorite movie of all time Empire of the Sun (1987). It brings me to to tears every time time I watch it. Even though its old (Christian Bale as a child actor), its directed by Spielberg. would rate 10/10

What makes me cry besides that movie? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbn6TUInX8 the last lines of lyrics demolish me as well as the other lyrics. It makes me think of Her.

or maybe at the end of the night driving back to my apartment after spending quality time with close friends.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Sep 30, 2013)

when my dog died


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

I just cry. I don't always even feel sad.
Unless I'm watching a movie or something. Wall-E is the movie that got me cry the most.
I didn't even cry as much in funerals.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 30, 2013)

Alot of things actually. :'<


----------



## wtfjinx (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll start with the bad and end with the good.
for about 12 years being the subjugation of being drunkenly knocked around room-to-room by the patriarch of the family while the matriarch just sits there in silent acceptance. Then being sexually assaulted by a grandfather-type person for a few years while no one was the wiser. Then when you tell, you are marked a liar, a thief, and useless. That creates deep emotional scars that you end up just carrying with you and the only thing that helps his medication. 
But, also, Fucking Wolf's Rain man...the feels....the feels.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 30, 2013)

Cutting onions.​It's a very emotional time for me.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

-The highest note on a violin
-Watching couples hold hands and just be all lovey-dovey
-Bjork's song "Joga"

Edit:
Bjork in general honestly.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hearing about people who were abused as children, particularly sexual abuse. Child abuse really gets to me.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't cry. I simply leak excess ectoplasm.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 30, 2013)

Extreme physical pain. When other people are crying. Funerals.


----------



## Jags (Sep 30, 2013)

Sad songs. If there's an acoustic guitar, a morale, and a good voice, I turn all gooey.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 30, 2013)

This scene made me cry from laughter, if that counts.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

EVERYTHING


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 2, 2013)

The ending of the movie _After Thomas_.

I think I cried out half my body weight.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 2, 2013)

-People who think art is just drawing and filling in the lines.
-Getting failing grades when my future is resting on their shoulders.
-When Ash is momentarily dead in "Mewtwo vs. Mew" and all the Pokemon and clones are crying.
I must have cried the hardest I ever had at any movie and I have no clue why.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 3, 2013)

I almost never cry.  I only actually cry about maybe once a year, otherwise the closest I ever get is mildly choked-up and misty-eyed.  I'm not proud of it or anything, I actually wish I could cry a little more easily because sometimes when shit happens I want catharsis and being unable to cry ends up being a barrier to that.

[yt]ytBFIQKFfII[/yt]

I was just linked this, sat through the whole thing without a tear.  Am I broken?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't cry during that either.


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

I cried a bit. 
But I _did_ just go through that 3 months ago with the best dog I've ever had.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

I never cry from anything media.
My coping skills are, when dummed down, "I have better things to think about".

I do cry when my dad yells at me, hits hard for some reason.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 3, 2013)

At the end of "The Grey" when you found out Liam Neeson's wife was dead and the memories they've been showing you were actually of him being with her during her final moments.  That movie really brought me down.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't cry, I just get mad.


----------



## tetrahedron (Oct 3, 2013)

its good to cry

to who it applies, man up and cry.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 4, 2013)

Not that I cry about it, but the Cowboys' loss in 2007 when they were supposed to make the Super Bowl but the Giants went instead does make me feel bitter. At the time, I thought that Dallas was close to appearing in and winning a Super Bowl and we would all party like it was the 1990's all over again and those dreams went down the tubes, all on one play. Six largely mediocre years later, I'm still kind of upset about it.


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 4, 2013)

That the person above me might be a teacher of youth someday.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 4, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> That the person above me might be a teacher of youth someday.



I got over it, and realize now that if the worst thing that ever happens is your favorite team losing, you have a remarkably blessed life. I became more interested in other things and have a more vibrant life, courtesy of the fandom itself.

 Of course, this has applications to teaching. Raising children's self-esteem to ridiculous levels to where they cannot handle failure maturely is problematic because they will grow up into self-worshipping, weak-willed adults. Children really need to be exposed to disappointment- what better than the failure of a beloved sports team?- to show them not to invest too heavily in the successful outcome of things well beyond their control determined by muscle-bound men well beyond most people's pay scale.

 Of course, I still think a victory parade would be awesome but of course, the Cowboys today have become a parody of themselves, if you are a die-hard fan you better "diversify your portfolio" pretty damn quick.  But I got to see this, which was awesome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OiI1YqQdyc


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Not that I cry about it, but the Cowboys' loss in 2007 when they were supposed to make the Super Bowl but the Giants went instead does make me feel bitter. At the time, I thought that Dallas was close to appearing in and winning a Super Bowl and we would all party like it was the 1990's all over again and those dreams went down the tubes, all on one play. Six largely mediocre years later, I'm still kind of upset about it.


 My dad's a big cowboys fan. From what I've heard and saw, Tony Romo sucks! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1zABvk_7wg


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 4, 2013)

Seeing Breaking Bad end. Damn that show. It was so good and now it's over. It's like my best friend just died.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2013)

What makes me cry? How about _everything_? XP
Two days ago I saw a video on Youtube about a parakeet that can't use it's legs anymore. He smacked into a window one day and now he can't walk anymore.
The way his owners try to help him and how affectionate the poor little bugger is got me SO damn close to bawling my eyes out, it's not even funny!
I watched a similar video at work one day (watching Youtube videos and posting here is what I get paid for 90% of the time :V) and when a customer came in she asked if everything is alright with me because I was close to crying like a little bitch again! X'D

Oh great! And while trying to remember a different example of what made me cry I thought of the ending of Armageddon and I can already feel how I'm tearing up! XP

So in short, every time something is very emotional in some way I start tearing up and there is nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Bidding people up making them spend more on something I really don't want to win the auction at ebay. Oh wait, that makes me laugh. Sorry my bad.



...seriously? 

Maybe you'll get bitten in the ass and someone will bid you up when you do have your heart set on something.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Oct 4, 2013)

I haven't cried since 2012, and before that I hadn't since 2008. Almost nothing makes me cry now.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 4, 2013)

horror movies with sad stories and scenes.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 4, 2013)

I cried when i drove out to Michigan to get my bf before my surgery, and dad made me send him back on a bus the instant he found out. (His initial response was to make me drive him back)


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 4, 2013)

The thought of my daddy not being around anymore.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 22, 2014)

ShadetheWox said:


> When my parents complain about me dying my hair.... they need to get a life.. It makes me feel like I do not deserve to live... however it does not stop me from being who I am... Anyone else have this issue?


To be blunt, it's probably a judgement made for the better. After all, you don't want to make yourself look strange and hinder your public or social relations. Since people make themselves look pretty to impress others, it's no good if you could end up looking worse than before. And the true opinions of others are the best way to tell.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 22, 2014)

Being shot in the dick.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

Death in general.
I HATE when people die early, I'm only okay with death if it's around 90 to 100 something.
80 is okay with me, but it's kinda breaking my death rule.
But what I hate the most is when people die when they have not finished their buisness on earth, for example being a mother taking care of young kids then comes a wild cancer.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

Loss. But weirdly enough only in fiction, and more specifically animated movies (if the emotion is perfectly transcribed), books or some games (oh hellooo FF6). I guess it's because those media are more abstract and I can project my feeling more easily.
And since I ended my first love experience, anything that involves tragedy can affect me a little.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 22, 2014)

The potential for loss of my femininity. Mind and body.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2014)

[yt]GF6d3FVGNW0[/yt]

Manliest death scene in all of animation... See you later, bro! ;__;7


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

Fiction by Avenged Sevenfold </3


----------



## dialup (Jan 22, 2014)

Anything to do with dead, dying, or hurt animals. Sad video games and fanfiction.


----------



## Echoshock (Jan 22, 2014)

When I'm genuinely happy, it doesnâ€™t happen often.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 22, 2014)

not having money...


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 22, 2014)

When I see shit that isn't there, and I know that it's not there but I still see it. Before I know it, I'm freaking out and gasping for air like some kind of freak


----------



## Easter (Apr 19, 2014)

Mirrors.


----------



## ChikaraWolf (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm easily amused and I'll cry if I laugh for a long period of time (which is almost always). In all seriousness though, stress is the number one thing in my life that causes me to cry. Everything from managing school, jobs, money, my music label, etc. It all adds up and sometimes I can't bear it, so I just cry, and it does help... A lot.


----------



## Benji (Apr 19, 2014)

World peace, Christmas presents, and children laughing.

_Naaaaah_...

The true cause of my endless stream of tears sounds hokey--death and injustice.  Cuz Im'ma *BATMAN*.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay, time to make a pussy of myself...this song, every fuckin' time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQzS2-SeJTQ


*edit*

Well, I've now traced my involuntary bitch reaction to a specific verse:

Do you believe in loss?
Do you believe in fate?
Do you believe in death,
Now that I'm gone?

Forsaken me, ashes to dust, just let me lie
Lay me to rest, I've done my best, but lost my sight
Turning my back, leave me alone, let spirit rise,
Knots in my back, all hope is lost, say goodbye.

I think it *might* have to do with being witness to a few too many suicides and constantly fighting depression myself...

But I'd also like to add that I've yet to find a song that better expresses what depression feels like than that one.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 19, 2014)

Loneliness and immigration woes


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 19, 2014)

_Don't Wanna Miss a Thing_, by Aerosmith.

That was the song that connected me to my dad when I was younger. When he left for military service, that song would always remind me that no matter how many miles separated us, he was still there with me in spirit. That he was always watching over me, that he always loved me...
Oh god, my eyes are getting moist as I'm typing this...


----------



## Astus (Apr 21, 2014)

Death


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

Watership Down
And The Plague Dogs


----------



## Orvayn (Apr 25, 2014)

When I fail or disappoint people.  Doesn't happen often.

I've never cried in response to a movie, book, song, etc.  I don't get emotionally invested often, but when I do, it's usually with people and it's *very* strong.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Optimus Prime's death scene from the 1986 Transformers movie.

AND The Penguin's death at the end of Batman Returns (The first time I felt sorry for a Batman villain).


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2014)

Breaking up, and the song Hurt.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 25, 2014)

When I'm playing TF2 and my team's about to win, and then AUTOBALANCE


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

When I found a dead mouse years ago. Mom and I suspect it went to the laundry tub for a drink, but fell in and broke it's neck.


----------



## Sylver (Apr 25, 2014)

I very rarely get emotionally invested in people, the same applies for movies and whatnot. I have cried in one or two movies, like the ending to "Mr. Nobody" when he dies of old age, and maybe cried throughout some parts of the movie...

Another time that I'll cry (sort of) is from imagining something very devastating (like the death of someone I made up in my mind), or something so amazing that it will make my eyes water. I wonder if I should write stories about adventure on FA..(the clean type).


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 25, 2014)

Learning the backstory to a sad song.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm a bit of an emotional guy.  There are certain movies which have me near sobbing...Iron Giant for instance, Harry's goodbye scene from Armageddon is another.  I also get rather upset when I can't help one of my friends in their time of need


----------



## Machine (Apr 26, 2014)

When you get lead on by a person you've crushed on for a couple of years and they straight up tell you that they don't reciprocate your feelings and just say "get over it".

When you have no plans for the future and every day just makes it seem like going farther with any plan is not worth the time.

When you can't dream because you can't sleep.

When you wish you could be addicted to narcotic substances so you could push yourself to earn a living by doing anything but being a stupid, lazy, depressive, subhuman piece of shit.

When you think alcohol will make you a better person, and it doesn't.

When your social anxiety causes you to become mute because you're horrified to say anything because you don't want to bother people because that's all you're good at.

When you're so miserable that you have to complain on a forum.

When you wish you could just stop wishing.


----------



## Oshy (Apr 26, 2014)

When my Violin string snaps T^T Oh, the horrible depressing feeling it gives. Such agony. Such sorrow. ---Wait nvm, I have like 9 packs of string sets sitting in my desk. I'll stop crying now.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

The ending of "Gran Torino".


----------



## Misomie (Apr 26, 2014)

Paypal's not giving me my money fast enough. I need this money. I have a con coming up and I need to buy some fabric. If I can't finish my cosplay on time, I really would cry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 26, 2014)

Empathy


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

I hate myself
I teared up watching Fox and the Hound
I never cry watching movies


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 26, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I hate myself
> *I teared up watching Fox and the Hound*
> I never cry watching movies



THAT'S NORMAL.


----------



## And (Apr 26, 2014)

Onions


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 27, 2014)

O-Lan's death in The Good Earth. ): The book not the movie.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 29, 2014)

Any film with sad scenes.  As someone mentioned above, The Fox and The Hound.  I cried at The Iron Giant, Land Before Time, PokÃ©mon Movie (WHO DIDN'T?!)...just...anything emotional sets me off.  Also, certain fanfics can get me going...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2014)

There aren't many movies that made me cry, but there are a shit ton of songs that will instantly turn me into a sobbing little bitch, mostly because either the song itself or the lyrical content reminds me of some less-than-pleasant points in my life.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2014)

when it comes to media and movies...the perks of being a wallflower.
I cry up a storm every time. I love the movie though. but sad as fuuuuuuck.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2014)

^Honestly,as I mentioned earlier, I am the same way with the ending of "Gran Torino". It's an amazing movie, but the ending is just the saddest thing ever...hell, I'm tearing up just thinking about it.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 30, 2014)

I think the one song for me that has never failed to bring me to tears is Deathbed by Reliant K.  I think it's just over halfway over when the saddest chord progression starts, and along with the lyrics I just tear up and bawl.  Not the best song to listen to when driving on the highway Dx


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

From experience, onions of course, always have to ask someone else to chop em since I'm so sensitive... In all seriousness, good music, just in general or a piece which is tied to some person or experience.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Right now...illness :'(


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2014)

I cried lastnight from laughter when my friends bday cake came out. I think everyone was


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 30, 2014)

The ASPCA commercials. Why.....why must you show sad looking animals with the heart-wrenching "In the Arms of An Angel" song?!?!?!?!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> The ASPCA commercials. Why.....why must you show sad looking animals with the heart-wrenching "In the Arms of An Angel" song?!?!?!?!



Oh god...not that...even thinking about is making me... :'(


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 30, 2014)

Fluid mechanics. More specifically, having to try and study the aforementioned.


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2014)

ugly people on the bus


----------



## ricinsbluebox (May 3, 2014)

Theralth said:


> just in general or a piece which is tied to some person or experience.



Amen to that!  For me it used to be basically anything, but that was a looonnnngg time ago.  and when one of my friends passed away bout a year and a half ago.  Still does.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 3, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Amen to that!  For me it used to be basically anything, but that was a looonnnngg time ago.  and when one of my friends passed away bout a year and a half ago.  Still does.



After you watch your best friend waste away and die from pancreatic cancer, I dare you to listen to this and not cry...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBHYZEkvAs

if you can, you're more a man than I.


----------



## mcjoel (May 3, 2014)

I honestly can't remember the last time I cried not even two years ago when my grandpa died of cancer maybe something is wrong with me.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 3, 2014)

That time when I fully realized everything my parents have done for me and their love for me. Same for my siblings. I looked back on everything we've done for each other. And then fully realizing that sooner or later, they will die. They will no longer ever be in my life again.

I don't think I can convey that feeling at all over the internet though. Not to mention that some people don't exactly have the best relationship with their family anyway.


----------



## And (May 6, 2014)

We Stopped Dreaming
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a33_1395651942


----------



## Mr. Jumps (May 7, 2014)

Every time I think about my mum, because I feel useless to her because I'm gay. She never did anything wrong. Just as I was growing up she always talked about me having a buietiful wife one day. She is ver accepting of my "gayness" but I get all cringey inside. 

Another thing is when I'm flirting with someone/vise-versa and they do something nasty. Like pick there nose. * yuck! *

I'm very proper when I eat, makes we wanna cry when I don't have a fork... Yes even for pizza.


----------

